# Cold Weather question!



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello! Please help quick! I'm at my work (a school) with my froggies. I bring them home on the weekends and leave them at school on weekdays. The temps don't get down below 60 at night with the thermostat set and they have a heating pad. I also zip a fleece jacket around the tank (avoiding heating pad) at night at school.

However, we have no school tomorrow now. Should I just bring them home again (car ride is not fun for froggies, they usually hide for a full day after a car ride), or will they be okay here for two nights in a row without me? The temperatures won't be any different than last week, but there will be "winter" storms (live in NC). Please thoughts!!!????


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Don`t sweat it they`ll be fine. My tanks hit the low 60`s all the time in the winter


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

I would be more worried for the stress level of having them tossed around in a car ride many times a week. Low 60' for a short duration is no threat to most dart frogs...

Some thoughts,

Rani


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Don`t sweat it they`ll be fine. My tanks hit the low 60`s all the time in the winter


John,

All the plants are okay with that? Do you have any aroids or episcias or cryptanthus?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Groundhog said:


> John,
> 
> All the plants are okay with that? Do you have any aroids or episcias or cryptanthus?


I know this wasn't directed at me, but I have Cryptanthus and aroids in many of my tanks that go into the low/mid 60s routinely each winter and I've never had a problem. I don't have any super delicate stuff, but I think in general that plants are hardier than we give them credit for. 

John


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Yea, I never had a problem with the plants. The temperature drop is usually at night when the lights are off and the heat in the house is turned down.
Nothing wrong with a temperature drop once in awhile.

As a matter of fact right now it`s a balmy 4 degrees out with more snow coming tomorrow


----------

